# Plow on an 90's international low profile dump?



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Interested in seeing if any of you guys run plows on these trucks? Finding a 550 thats priced right seems impossible and i found an international thats in great shape. Its a 4700 with the 444(7.3). 80k miles and automatic. Just seems like the bumper is so low it would need to be removed. Ideally i would like to put a BOSS on it so i can switch with my 250 for convenience but I'm open to whatever works. I know its impossible to plow with since its 2wd but I'm willing o give it a shot(joking)


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a blizzard 8611 on my 2000 4700 low pro. It's an old tru green truck. Enabling and son installed it. With salt in the back it is a tank. Love it. Going to add one to my 99.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Any pictures please? Need to motivate dad with how awesome it can be


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

I was just looking. The only ones I can find are on our website. Look under snow plowing and wait for the slide show to go through. Dykstralandscape.com. not the greatest pics bit it proves it can be done.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

The blizzard is a cool plow, definitely wouldn't mind one. If you get a chance one of these days i would like to see the mount. I can send you my cell # if its easier to txt or email


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

And can mods change the title to 90's and 2000's? Totally spaced and forgot how long they made these trucks. 

DLM, which motor do you have in yours? Auto trans ? beautiful truck


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's a newer one we did for a customer up in Erie.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Upfitted quite a few 4700 2wd back in the 90's. Only took pics with 35MM camera back then and don't have any scanned in.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

I had the exact same thing. Only wish I had would be if it was automatic. It was a beautiful truck and great plowing!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Did it have the 444 too? Thanks for the pics Lon


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

All,,,we have a low pro with a unimount set up if that might help,,its also running central hydos just for the plow. 7.3 and auto


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Cool man how do you like it? Any pics? I looked at one with centrals for plow and sander but it was a manual. Really a shame since it also had the 466.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I personally don't plow with it. I can take some pics when the tk comes back comes back for the day. I can say its a universal western hd mount. Not sure if boss makes one or not


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

That would be much appreciated. 
These trucks seem to be kinda rare. I don't understand why there arent more of them taking the place of 550s etc. they are the same size with up to 5 or 6k more payload on a heavier chassis


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

All...I didn't get a chance to get any pics today. I'll do it tom


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

here is one but it has that ghetto snout on it and a manual trans
http://www.cassone.com/truck-and-eq...00-low-profile-9dump-truck-4-7yd69k6spd-82562


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

dieselss;1501462 said:


> All...I didn't get a chance to get any pics today. I'll do it tom


no rush man, thanks


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

alldayrj;1501105 said:


> And can mods change the title to 90's and 2000's? Totally spaced and forgot how long they made these trucks.
> 
> DLM, which motor do you have in yours? Auto trans ? beautiful truck


444e. Auto trans. Love it. I'll get some better pics for you.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

DLMINC;1501514 said:


> 444e. Auto trans. Love it. I'll get some better pics for you.


Much appreciated. 
I'm glad to hear so much great feedback on these trucks. Seems like 550s have mixed reviews but these 4700 s are knockouts. I would share pics of the truck i want to buy but now I'm scared one of you may snake it lol


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is one we have for mag..


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice truck wade. What are the specs and how do you like it


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

It is a 7.3 auto. Great truck..My name is Wade..haha


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Ha! I could still edit it lol. My bad, can't forget your business or color scheme though!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

want








and want
http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/2005-INTERNATIONAL-4300-106222367


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Look up--- Jumbo auto sales in Florida they have them.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

IDOCTORTREES;1501618 said:


> Look up--- Jumbo auto sales in Florida they have them.


it seems we found where all the low profiles have been hiding


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

alldayrj;1501705 said:


> it seems we found where all the low profiles have been hiding


Do you homework on these guys . We bought three from them. It was a PIA to get them shipped . Always ready to talk to you until they have your money..Then they cant come to the phone :realmad::realmad:


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

They seem to be pretty expensive compared to how high the miles are. I already found the truck i want, just needed some confirmation and was curious about the plowability and durability of the 444 and auto. I already have a larger s1900 international 466 with a manual and love it. Just need something smaller


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey all,,,,I took alotta pics of the mount. You want me to txt them to ya or post them ?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

post em for the group or I can do it if u want, I'll pm my cell #
found that truck I posted above after some craigslist creeping, anyone in the area? its 12 hrs from me
http://jxn.craigslist.org/grd/3305413727.html


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

heres a few


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

a few more


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks diesel. So you have a wet line setup and the mount is right on the bumper with bracing behind it? Looks good


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep. That's the same way as our big top kicks. Now the plow does sit a little low,,,the a-frame sits at an angle a little but not super bad


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

cool deal 
someone buy this so i can go get the Lo Pro of my dreams
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=389981
or this
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=389982


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

some prospective trucks
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3360156372.html
really like this one but this guy wont answer his phone, anyone in the area, go knock on his door! lol
http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/1999-International-4700-LOW-PROFILE-106108903


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

alldayrj;1504606 said:


> some prospective trucks
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3360156372.html
> really like this one but this guy wont answer his phone, anyone in the area, go knock on his door! lol
> http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/1999-International-4700-LOW-PROFILE-106108903


I like those. Thumbs Up It's too bad they aren't 26,000 gvw instead of just 20,000 gvw. Wonder what the empty weight is? I bet they are slow, unfortunately(need more turbo...).


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

yea but i have a bigger truck for the heavy stuff, and my 26 gvw truck weighs 16.5 empty! so I figure even if these weigh 10k, i can still haul 10k. plus I want to get my CDL and a big dump trailer. or you can donate your 550 to me 

look at this beast
http://utica.craigslist.org/cto/3354100704.html
by the way, my mind is made up, this has become the "cool lo pro intl thread"


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

alldayrj;1504618 said:


> yea but i have a bigger truck for the heavy stuff, and my 26 gvw truck weighs 16.5 empty! so I figure even if these weigh 10k, i can still haul 10k. plus I want to get my CDL and a big dump trailer. or you can donate your 550 to me
> 
> look at this beast
> http://utica.craigslist.org/cto/3354100704.html
> by the way, my mind is made up, this has become the "cool lo pro intl thread"


If that had a contractors box that would the 'perfect contractor and hardscape truck'. That has the DT466 so much more power! Would have to put it on a diet. Wonder how that would be for towing a 75 size excavator? I would trade my 550 and Kodiak in on that bad boy!

I can 'donate' the 550 as long as you send some benjis. Thumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

put me on the 10 year plan like my student loans. I've never had a functioning contractor box so its not essential to me. I'm sure once I get one I wont be able to live without it but for now having a truck a foot or 2 lower to the ground would be enough
another snow machine, real cheap. could swap the dump body and come out even
http://southcoast.craigslist.org/cto/3360463601.html


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

alldayrj;1504634 said:


> put me on the 10 year plan like my student loans. I've never had a functioning contractor box so its not essential to me. I'm sure once I get one I wont be able to live without it but for now having a truck a foot or 2 lower to the ground would be enough
> another snow machine, real cheap. could swap the dump body and come out even
> http://southcoast.craigslist.org/cto/3360463601.html


I love Craigslist, look at that price, even if it's a basket case it comes with a plow! That has to be the deal of the week.

To me having the folding sides is so nice, it really makes a truck versatile. I will not be without that anymore.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I know, its insane. I saw a deal locally for a 12' contractor dump that dumps back or TO BOTH SIDES installed for 8k. Recoup a little cash from the flatbed and have the coolest truck imaginable. 
So inquiring minds wana know, how can you selling your 2 awesome contractor body trucks with a statement like that, and where are you taking your business?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

alldayrj;1504644 said:


> I know, its insane. I saw a deal locally for a 12' contractor dump that dumps back or TO BOTH SIDES installed for 8k. Recoup a little cash from the flatbed and have the coolest truck imaginable.
> So inquiring minds wana know, how can you selling your 2 awesome contractor body trucks with a statement like that, and where are you taking your business?


Honestly I want to sell everything off, even my wicked awesome Case skid, take the winter off and figure it out. I have been working on getting in to cranberries but I need way more benjis than my stuff is worth to go there.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

This is my 4700, haven't decided if I will plow with it yet or not. Am really thinking hard about putting a new Boss DXT on it though. I'm currently converting the grain body to spread salt.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

That looks familiar, has a 5 speed?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

StuveCorp;1506396 said:


> That looks familiar, has a 5 speed?


Yes sir... you know the truck?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

IMAGE;1506397 said:


> Yes sir... you know the truck?


No, just from CL. Thumbs Up


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

StuveCorp;1506398 said:


> No, just from CL. Thumbs Up


Oh right on. You should of bought it, it was a sweet deal!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll take it
And definitely put a dxt on, that would be sick


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

IMAGE;1506400 said:


> Oh right on. You should of bought it, it was a sweet deal!


It was but I refuse to shift a truck anymore.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

StuveCorp;1506534 said:


> It was but I refuse to shift a truck anymore.


I agree that's not ideal, but I figure I can live with it. I can't believe how sharp these things turn. At least as sharp as my pickup, maybe even a little better.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

alldayjr,

What is it you're going to use the truck or? If you already have a 4700, what are you trying to improve on? THe reason I ask is because I have one, my brother has 2, and another friend/contractor has another one. They have a mix of 466's, 360, and 444, and I'd say the 444 is without a doubt the weakest motor of them, and I can't imagine how "sackless" one would be with an Allison.......


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a 1988 s1900 with the 466 and 5 speed. its old but paid for so I would like to use it for hauling broken concrete, big yardage, etc. the smaller truck(lo pro) would be mainly for brick jobs where most material is delivered, doing a stoop where I need 2 rungs of brick and a yard of sand etc. my pickup is taking a beating from laborers and hauling tools and the skid steer. plus every night I need to unload to have my vehicle back. I would outfit this truck with some boxes to expedite the half hour spent each morning loading tools and a half hour in the evening unloading. stuff gets forgotten and now I'm paying another hour per day! plus only me or my dad can drive the 1900 since its so big and a manual. 

I know this truck isn't going to haul 6 yards of topsoil but I would like to haul 3. Also pull my skid and trailer (10k total) and I'm getting a dump trailer this year so maybe 14k tops with that. its just filling a hole in the line up to make more a little more efficient.

All that being said, can anyone speak from experience with these trucks on small hauls and towing? F550s are ridiculously priced and seem to be half the trucks these are, and I find it so weird that the 7.3 is the end all hands down most awesome motor in the 550s but sucks the second its dropped into this truck. is it the trans and gearing used or are people expecting this thing to be a 33k gvw 4700 when it isnt?

Really don't want to make the wrong move with $10/12 grand on the line


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

alldayrj;1506878 said:


> I have a 1988 s1900 with the 466 and 5 speed. its old but paid for so I would like to use it for hauling broken concrete, big yardage, etc. the smaller truck(lo pro) would be mainly for brick jobs where most material is delivered, doing a stoop where I need 2 rungs of brick and a yard of sand etc. my pickup is taking a beating from laborers and hauling tools and the skid steer. plus every night I need to unload to have my vehicle back. I would outfit this truck with some boxes to expedite the half hour spent each morning loading tools and a half hour in the evening unloading. stuff gets forgotten and now I'm paying another hour per day! plus only me or my dad can drive the 1900 since its so big and a manual.
> 
> I know this truck isn't going to haul 6 yards of topsoil but I would like to haul 3. Also pull my skid and trailer (10k total) and I'm getting a dump trailer this year so maybe 14k tops with that. its just filling a hole in the line up to make more a little more efficient.
> 
> ...


I really think if those lo-pro's had the DT466 they would be a much better all around truck for that size. I'm sure gearing has some to do with the 7.3/444 being such a dog.

Reading what you want out of a truck, a 550 pretty much nails it. Using my 550 as an example - it can legally haul 10,000 pounds, tow a 12,000 pound machine, fit in tight places(the 05 and later are way better on this), has 4x4, and is easy to drive(under CDL). All that also pushes the price up and honestly they are worth every penny. Remember the 'pay to play'...


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I guess I'm going to poke around a little more for a 466 lo pro with the auto. every one i've seen is a stick though


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

ok so I found one. bottom link, with price to match, but it proves they made it. other two dont list motor, will call in the am
http://www.usedtrucksforsalebyowner...SID=Dump Truck&MID=INTERNATIONAL&MDLID=4700LP


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

StuveCorp;1506884 said:


> I really think if those lo-pro's had the DT466 they would be a much better all around truck for that size. I'm sure gearing has some to do with the 7.3/444 being such a dog.
> 
> Reading what you want out of a truck, a 550 pretty much nails it. Using my 550 as an example - it can legally haul 10,000 pounds, tow a 12,000 pound machine, fit in tight places(the 05 and later are way better on this), has 4x4, and is easy to drive(under CDL). All that also pushes the price up and honestly they are worth every penny. Remember the 'pay to play'...


You can't tow a 12k machine with a 550 and stay under CDL.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

cretebaby;1507336 said:


> You can't tow a 12k machine with a 550 and stay under CDL.


Sigh, are you the CDL police or what?

If you are not trailering it is under CDL, but my point was a 550 will tow a 12,000 pound machine not the CDL issue there.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

alldayrj;1506878 said:


> and I find it so weird that the 7.3 is the end all hands down most awesome motor in the 550s but sucks the second its dropped into this truck. is it the trans and gearing used or are people expecting this thing to be a 33k gvw 4700 when it isnt?
> 
> Really don't want to make the wrong move with $10/12 grand on the line


THe difference is that the 7.3 in the Internationals is de-tuned substantially for longevity. I doubt you'll find one with more than 170 hp & 375 foot lbs. of torque, which is a far cry than what they were putting in Ford pick-ups. Add an Alison tranny behind it that eats up 30-50 HP and they become a dog.

If you're only looking to haul a few yards in the bed OR haul 10 K on a trailer, it should do OK, just don't expect it to do both at the same time...........


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

jomama45;1507602 said:


> THe difference is that the 7.3 in the Internationals is de-tuned substantially for longevity. I doubt you'll find one with more than 170 hp & 375 foot lbs. of torque, which is a far cry than what they were putting in Ford pick-ups. Add an Alison tranny behind it that eats up 30-50 HP and they become a dog.
> 
> If you're only looking to haul a few yards in the bed OR haul 10 K on a trailer, it should do OK, just don't expect it to do both at the same time...........


I towed 11,000 lbs with mine at 60-65 with no issues or lack of power IMO. It is the 5 speed manual though. Not a race car by any means, and I didn't have any substantial hills on the interstate to deal with. I did get 12mpg also which was great IMO too. I'm sure you're correct though that If I would of had a load on the truck too then it would of been a dog.


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

I've got an 1999 and 2000 4700 lpx with the auto and 444. I put a plug and play chip in them for around $300 each. We can hual 5-6 yards of soil without any issues. We can haul our tag trailer with the Deere 6330 with no prolblems. the trailer and Deere weigh about 14,000#. I'd never get a different medium duty truck.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

^^this is what i like to hear^^
Any pics of your setup?


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

*4700 lpx*

Here is the 2000 4700 lpx with an Blizzard 8611 LP. It also has a central hydo under tailgate salter. With the plug and play chip for $300 it has all the power it needs. You need for a 10,500# truck when empty.


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry about that, I hope you can stand on your head. :laughing:


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

Lets hope this pic is better.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd love to plow in that truck. Cool rig.


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

Banksy;1507785 said:


> I'd love to plow in that truck. Cool rig.


It's worthless with out weight for plowing. I usally top off with salt before I plow. 10k for the truck plus 6 ton of salt...22k. It's a tank. You have to take it easy on the tranny, at least I do, scared to tear it up.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

DLMINC;1507782 said:


> Lets hope this pic is better.


Very nice truck!!!


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

alldayrj

http://careytruckequipment.com/

gets those lpx trucks from time to time and they are pretty good to deal with--since they are a builder you can get it setup just the way you need it right at time of purchase


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

i'll give you 15k tomorrow for that thing, its beautiful! just what I want.

what chip did you get? link?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

speak now or forever hold your peace, I finally convinced dad to go look at this truck tomorrow. only negative is it is experiencing some phantom dashboard electrical problems that seem to be standard for internationals.
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3360156372.html


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

alldayrj;1509557 said:


> only negative is it is experiencing some phantom dashboard electrical problems that seem to be standard for internationals.
> ]


Dash lights only working intermittantly? Both of my Internationals do it also. On the one I think it _might_ be the dimmer switch. I haven't looked into it though.


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

My two trucks also cut in and out on the dash. No big deal


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok I'll let you guys know if i go today


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

alldayrj;1509557 said:


> speak now or forever hold your peace, I finally convinced dad to go look at this truck tomorrow. only negative is it is experiencing some phantom dashboard electrical problems that seem to be standard for internationals.
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3360156372.html


Looks like a good truck with a nice box, for a fair price. I'd say go for it...........



DLMINC;1509579 said:


> My two trucks also cut in and out on the dash. No big deal


One of mine does it as well, any idea what causes it?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

RJ, looking forward to hearing your impressions after a test drive.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Well it drove awesome. Great turning radius and seemed like it had enough power HOWEVER it was unloaded. Dump body and underside cab and fiberglass we're really clean. I walked away because it had oil on the top of the motor, oil pan, and all over the tranny pan. When i told him i would need to have my mechanic look at it he also said the price went up 1000 to 13000. WTF you could have told me before i drive 1.5 hrs. I think its worth the price but i don't want him to have my fat roll of 100s. Little does he know i had cash in my pocket and license plates in my pickup. I hope he never sells it and 10 c list retards call him daily


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

alldayrj;1509988 said:


> Well it drove awesome. Great turning radius and seemed like it had enough power HOWEVER it was unloaded. Dump body and underside cab and fiberglass we're really clean. I walked away because it had oil on the top of the motor, oil pan, and all over the tranny pan. When i told him i would need to have my mechanic look at it he also said the price went up 1000 to 13000. WTF you could have told me before i drive 1.5 hrs. I think its worth the price but i don't want him to have my fat roll of 100s. Little does he know i had cash in my pocket and license plates in my pickup. I hope he never sells it and 10 c list retards call him daily


He is just goofy to pull that, must be scared of something? I know everyone brags the 7.3 up but it can be spendy to fix. If nothing else you got to try it out and have a better feeling of it.

What did you think of the cab, was it loud(compared to say a Super Duty)?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Definitely rode like a dump truck. A little louder like you're in a tin can but internationals are cheap trucks when it comes to creature comforts. I havent given up hope, recently found another one of those 4700 compressor trucks but it has a contractor box and its non cdl and cheaper. Going to see it as soon as i get some surplus diesel. Really wanted a lo pro but ut seems they are a needle in a haystack around here.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

found the mother load
anyone local?
http://performancedieseltrucks.com/used/international-4700-t444e-1999-H4931.html

ROADTRIP


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

alldayrj;1511401 said:


> found the mother load
> anyone local?
> http://performancedieseltrucks.com/used/international-4700-t444e-1999-H4931.html
> 
> ROADTRIP


I have close to 30k into mine. Started with a cab and chassis. New box, paint, cental hydo, plow and under tailgate spreader... ect. 15k is a good price for that truck. I could never sell mine for that and expect to replace it, although I did build it to make money with it not to sell it. Good luck.


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

alldayrj;1507954 said:


> i'll give you 15k tomorrow for that thing, its beautiful! just what I want.
> 
> what chip did you get? link?


The plug and play chip was on ebay. It's called the "power puck". I'm not a diesel guy, I'm sure there is better out there, however the truck went from a gutless pig to a truck I don't mind driving.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

DLMINC;1511744 said:


> I have close to 30k into mine. Started with a cab and chassis. New box, paint, cental hydo, plow and under tailgate spreader... ect. 15k is a good price for that truck. I could never sell mine for that and expect to replace it, although I did build it to make money with it not to sell it. Good luck.


If it fits your business and helps you then it's money well spent. I don't think most guys have any clue on setting up trucks the right way, it takes a lot of money.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

well short of driving to ohio or michigan I'm back to this truck
http://southcoast.craigslist.org/cto/3360463601.html
sell the flatbed and put the dump on it that I want. Its PTO and he says no rust
I like the warranty on the trans, dont like the year but beggers cant be choosers especially with the low miles


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

alldayrj;1512538 said:


> well short of driving to ohio or michigan I'm back to this truck
> http://southcoast.craigslist.org/cto/3360463601.html
> sell the flatbed and put the dump on it that I want. Its PTO and he says no rust
> I like the warranty on the trans, dont like the year but beggers cant be choosers especially with the low miles


That one seems cheap enough and it comes with a plow. Use it for the winter and keep looking for a box to have ready by spring. Thumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I've gotten prices of 6-8k for a dump body installed with an elec/hyd hoist. I'm assuming that it would be cheaper to have a body made or put on using the pto? Anyone who can speak from experience


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

alldayrj;1512605 said:


> I've gotten prices of 6-8k for a dump body installed with an elec/hyd hoist. I'm assuming that it would be cheaper to have a body made or put on using the pto? Anyone who can speak from experience


You might have to buy a pump but the $6-8,000 sounds about right(depending on box options). If you plan on using the dump a lot, it is worth spending extra and going for the pto over the elec/hyd.

I had some quotes for $10,000 for a 11' contractors box installed when I bought my 550, that's why I reused the old body.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

seems I need to up the budget. Stuve, I spoke with this guy today. He has 5 of these, all identical, some with buyers tailgate spreaders and 10' plows. all central hydros.

the kicker?
that toolbox is custom made with a hoist to lift plate tampers and brick saws etc into the box!!!! F&$K
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3279416130.html


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I may not like those toolboxes behind the cab but that is pretty sweet to lift up the compactor. :salute: That doesn't seem to bad money wise for all the options?

You check out that black lopro with the plow more?

I'm going to meet with my upfitter, we might part out the 550 and the Kodiak to make one truck in between them...


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

frankentruck, I like it. how are you going to split it up?

I know what you're saying about the backpacks, but most of my jobs are 2, 3, or 4 days. biggest was 5 or 6 so I'm pretty mobile and like to have it all with me on the truck. I don't like that while this truck is dumping, hauling, picking up that the tools are on it but we should be able to download to the jobsite and pack up quick after a couple times. Can't stand forgetting stuff, taking extra stuff. The time saver of not unloading at the garage every night and reloading in the morning will be insane. also being able to dump without pulling stuff out of the dump body will be great. 

kind of curious why so cheap, makes me uneasy, but he is selling 5 and probably downsizing with economy to 2 or 3 new trucks. 10 years old and 80k miles? I'll take it. I can tell a lot more in person, he is only an hour and a half away.

Have not been up to boston to see that truck yet. texted the owner a couple times back and forth but he never sent me pics of the inside and motor, might need to call him soon. just thinking if I buy a lo pro for 5 or 6, put a 10k bed on it, boxes etc that I could have this bad boy with 466 and auto and probably a $3k toolbox and I bet he would take 20 flat if I could scrape it up.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I know it's more money but you probably would be better with the red IH. The box seems to fit how you want to do stuff. And that truck will never wear out for you. Was it a Dt466 with the auto? The central hydraulics are nice.

We might part out the Kodiak and take the box off the 550 and start over with a different truck, I've got a pretty radical idea.

What helped me was getting one of those Knaack boxes. Mine is 72" long, close to 24" wide and 24" high I think? All the hand tools, saws, laser and everything else gets packed in. It's on wheels so it can be wheeled around or moved with the skids.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

What do you move it with from site to site?  My big hangup is i want to take 1 truck to the jobs (dump) and that leaves no room for a jobox beside trailer which isnt always with me.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

alldayrj;1516308 said:


> What do you move it with from site to site? My big hangup is i want to take 1 truck to the jobs (dump) and that leaves no room for a jobox beside trailer which isnt always with me.


I always strap it to my tailgate in the 550. I can lift it with the little skid too so it can always be right there on a job.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Went and saw the red truck today. He will take 18k for it. Pretty sure i will be rolling in style this time tomorrow. Really pumped.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Thumbs Up Nice! And I think that's a good price. What are the truck specs, auto or manual? Red will be your new fleet color?  Are you going to license for 26 or 33 gvw? Find some aluminum wheels and some wax and that will be very sharp looking truck.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Dang!!! That truck is sweet! Way nicer then any Int LoPro! Also that truck frame has less rust then my 09 daily driver. Nice find dude!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Auto. Blue grey or red. Can't decide since its a little faded and can use some paint. Under 26 for now. Need cdl for towing skid anyway and i would love some alcoas


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Find out why he's selling them?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Selling 5 trucks. Bought his bro out and us downsizing from 50 guys to 2 new trucks and fewer guys. 

Couldnt find any flaws in the trucks to support another story.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

alldayrj;1520917 said:


> Auto. Blue grey or red. Can't decide since its a little faded and can use some paint. Under 26 for now. Need cdl for towing skid anyway and i would love some alcoas


:salute: The auto (I think) is priceless. What's the empty weight? Not sure if this truck has them but you can get low profile 22.5's to get lower. I've been told they don't have as good weight rating but if you are staying at 26,000 it might be okay?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Would those tires screw up the ger ratio though?

Don't have an empty weight yet. Getting full maintenance records from new tomorrow.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

It probably would but if it has good tires then you wouldn't have to worry about that.

You probably should buy _two_ at that price, so you are stocked for the second crew...


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

They are new. No recaps. 

One shot deal. The others are newer=more expensive. But i could hook ya up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

picking it up tomorrow. excited is an understatement


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

alldayrj;1520917 said:


> Auto. Blue grey or red. Can't decide since its a little faded and can use some paint. Under 26 for now. Need cdl for towing skid anyway and i would love some alcoas


What's the GVWR of the skid trailer?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Ehh who cares, CDLs are for nerds


----------

